# Surgery



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am requesting that you keep me in prayer tomorrow, as I am having surgery to replace an extremely painful ankle. It is full of arthritis, and has got to go, as it is now causing other problems.

Prayers are appreciated.

Thanks,
Rita


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Request granted.

May the Lord guide your surgeon's hand to a successful conclusion.

Take care.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have already started








Rita please keep us posted on your progress. It was so nice to see you & your family again this weekend! 
*Best of luck tomorrow & many many prayers coming your way!!*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rita,

Lots and lots of prayers and best wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.
Just think! You'll be running around like a happy camper before you know it!

We'll be waiting for a report as soon as you are able


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the hospital won't notice there are few hundred of your friends there, will they?







Good luck and speedy recovery. We'll miss you!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our prayers and thoughts go out to you
Hope you have a speedy recovering

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My prayers will be with you and I'll look forward to your good news as soon as possible. God be with you!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hoping and praying that you go through the surgery with no problems, and your recovery is as quick and painless as possible, Rita!! 
God Bless!!
Darlene


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. Take care, relax and remember that you are not alone.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone,

We leave for the hospital in about 45 minutes. The stay should just be overnight, but don't know about painkillers, and what they will do to me. Will be off that foot for 4-6 weeks. Should be interesting.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

keep us posted on how your are doing when you feel up to it. Take it easy and don't do too much!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope all is well, Rita, and that you're already starting to heal! How thoughtful of your Dr. to schedule for after the Rally!!!!! Keep us posted as you can....you've got LOTS of friends out here pulling for you


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

How are you doing Rita, hope all went well.

Lovely to see you again this past w/e, so many friends will be 'holding you up' in prayer.

Ali


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I was kind of hoping that Dave(DH) would post an update. I don't have her number. 
We are all thinking about you & praying for you Rita.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I came hme last evening. Surgery went well. Will be totally non-weightbearing on the right, it has to heal. It is really quite amazing that diseased joints can be cut out, and new prostheses can be implanted.

I am so right dominant that getting around will be quite interesting.

Thanks for all the prayers, keep them coming please for total healing. Thanks.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Rita!!
So glad to hear that your surgery went so well!! Did they teach you how to get around before leaving the hospital? That's protocol, here, that physical therapy has to see you and help you with crutches/walker/whatever. 
At any rate, I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that things will be relatively pain-free and smooth sailing for you!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to hear things went good - hope your pain level is managable!

You will have to keep me posted on your progress. I have been told my my Orthopedic Surgeon that this will probably be in my future because of the damage done to my ankle a couple years ago.

Keep you chin up!

Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Glad to hear things went good - hope your pain level is managable!
> 
> You will have to keep me posted on your progress. I have been told my my Orthopedic Surgeon that this will probably be in my future because of the damage done to my ankle a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


ditto here, well sorta. Tore tendon inside ankle, to fix it is to pull that one out and pull another one up in it's place frome somewhere else in the foot. Also, 2 months no weight bearing. I can't use walker, crutches or wheelchair (arm injuries) so keep putting off the surgery. Not sure how I'd get around







. Keep your chin up and think positive! Read and do fun things you never take the time for otherwise! Online word games are fun if you like to spell and well, of course, there are many Outbackers to chat with night and day!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks,

Darlene, Yes I did see PT. Have a walker, and wheelchair here at ome now. Have to keep the ankle elevated above heart level till next appt. Oct 12. If that goes well, then I get a boot, and start rehabing the ankle. Still non-weightbearing.

Shannon, They wanted to fuse for several years, and I kept refusing BC I could kinda still walk. This is a relatively new prosthetic in the US, but has been used in Europe for several years. Research on the Internet. It is actually amazing at what they can do.

Doxie, You're in a real bind.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rita!

Glad to hear you're home and beginning the healing process already









If you would like to read an excellent book to pass the time, I highly recommend "Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen.
It is one of the best books I have ever read...guaranteed that you won't be able to put it down


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dawn,

I like a good book, and have several stocked up. Good thing since I can't go shopping right now. Will keep that recommendation in mind though.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I like a good book, and have several stocked up. Good thing since I can't go shopping right now.


Rita! That's what computers, credit cards, amazon.com and FedEx are for


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm glad to hear all went well and you will continue to be in our prayers.


----------

